# Chillies Galore - Any Ideas?



## jollyroger1210 (Dec 12, 2009)

We are about to find ourselves with rather more chillies and peppers than we need so has anyone got any thoughts on how we can move them on? We make jellies, sauces and chutneys for our use but we will not be able to do this to the crop that is about to ripen it will be far too many. :noidea:


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Just put some chilli recipes on the recipe section. Recipe No 264 and 265.

They are ways to preserve. Will work on some recipes for chillie and peppers over the next few days and see what I can come up with :confused2: :confused2:


----------



## Bebopalula (Mar 11, 2010)

Chillis freeze well. I think they look quite nice dried in the kitchen too. I tied them, much as you would a string of onions, with thick cotton using a needle (very fiddly, requires a glass of something while you do it!) Then you can just dry them in the sun and use them as required or just as decoration.
I am sure I don't need to say wash your hands often, chilli juice on delicate bits is no fun!


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

siobhanwf said:


> Just put some chilli recipes on the recipe section. Recipe No 264 and 265.
> 
> They are ways to preserve. Will work on some recipes for chillie and peppers over the next few days and see what I can come up with :confused2: :confused2:



Have posted ways of preserving chilli peppers in the recipe section from recipe 264 onwards. Hope this helps,

Freezing, drying, oil


----------



## jollyroger1210 (Dec 12, 2009)

Thanks for the replies - we have frozen a load and are in the process of sun drying another load, and making numerous sauces out of another load. We were thinking about maybe selling some at a local market - the biggest one to us would be Caldas - does anyone have any experience at how to do this?


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2010)

jollyroger1210 said:


> Thanks for the replies - we have frozen a load and are in the process of sun drying another load, and making numerous sauces out of another load. We were thinking about maybe selling some at a local market - the biggest one to us would be Caldas - does anyone have any experience at how to do this?


Hi, Am I permitted to put my website address? wendyhousechilli.co.uk?

The two best ways to keep are drying or making a sauce. 

Drying .. Hang in the sunny breeze and if large fruit slit the side to encourage drying. The outer surface is "water proof" so the fruit may go mushy if the moisture cannot escape as they heat up in the sun. They can be kept in sealed "kilner" type jars for years if dries carefully, then rehydrated of used directly in cooking.

Sauce/paste, wash and remove the stalks and any "bad" bits, place in blender with a little vinegar, liquidise to the required consistency. We tend to use a mix of chilli types but all either red or green. Place the paste in clean jars with screw vinegar lids BUT DO NOT SCREW THE LIDS ON, place in pressure cooker with a little water, bring cooker to pressure and turn off heat, when pressure has dropped but everything is still hot screw the lids on tight. This paste/sauce can be kept a long time and has the flavour and heat of fresh chilli, it can be used as the base for other sauces as and when you need it. 

If you freeze fresh chilli the cell structure breaks and upon thawing becomes mush.

Regards and any questions?


----------



## hotstuff (Aug 4, 2010)

coleio said:


> Hi, Am I permitted to put my website address? wendyhousechilli.co.uk?
> 
> The two best ways to keep are drying or making a sauce.
> 
> ...


Good advice there, and a cracking website. I have a friend of mine that does up all those rare old bikes, nice to see.
The only thing i would say is I sometimes freeze chillis when i grow too many and that way ive always got some fresh enough for cooking and although they do turn mushy when defrosted theyre a dream to slice when theyre frozen, you can almost slice them paper thin and they just dissolve in the pan.
Its makin me hungry just the thought!
Oh by the way coleio you can link your website to your name thats what i done, take a look its just gone live, should be quite interesting over the nxt couple of weeks when its developed.


----------



## chickentikka (Feb 3, 2009)

I normally freeze half of my chillies to use in cooking and dry the rest of them to grind in to powder or flakes. You can also pickle your chillies in vinegar and they will last ages. You can also stuff your chillies and put them in olive oil, I have a couple of recipes on my site that may give you a few ideas.


----------

